# Pictures taken with the camera "Self-Timer"



## bhop (Apr 4, 2013)

Night Out by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## amolitor (Apr 4, 2013)

She looks skeptical. You look smug.

I think you're both pretty much on target 

Nice! I don't like the very faint hard shadow on the wall just to the right of each of your heads, but it's very very slight. Maybe dodge it out a little bit, if you're looking for perfection.


----------



## Farmclicker (May 15, 2013)

[/URL] [/IMG]

The wife and I did a self-timer photo shoot where we dressed up in 1940 era clothing and took some photos at a railroad station near our home.


----------

